# Stripped screw on wall oven- Help!



## Pontiacgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

The previous owner reinstalled a Jenn Air wall oven when doing a reno. He stripped the screw big time- it looks as if it was once a square head. How can I get it out? It is metal on metal and is slightly recessed so there is virtually no room to grab it with vice grips etc. I have sprayed it with Jig-a- Loo. A friend suggested a screw extractor- someone else said get a dremel and make a new slot. Opinions?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

There's an old "trick of the trade" I've used many times, but you have to be careful and patient with this. Use a small cold chisel, 1/4" wide is plenty. Place the corner of the chisel on the head of the screw somewhere between the old driver hole and the outer edge, and angle the chisel away from the direction you want the screw to turn, at about 45 degrees. _TAP, _gently _TAP,_ the screw in the CCW direction and see if this will loosen the screw. Others may chime in here and say they use a center punch, that's fine also, I'm just used to my way. Making a new slot with something like a Dremel is also a good idea and then use a flat screwdriver, IF you have a Dremel handy. Good Luck, David


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have successfully removed screws using a screw extractor (sometimes called an easy out). You can purchase a set of these tools for under $20. They are hardened steel devices that look like screws, except they are reverse threaded. You drill a hole of a specified size in the screw you want to remove, tap in the easy out, then turn the easy out to extract the screw.

Word of caution. The hard part is drilling the hole in the screw straight, especially if the screw you want to extract is hard steel like stainless. You cannot do this using cheap drill bits, you are going to need very hard steel bits, typically titanium nitride coated, to drill stainless. Take your time drilling the hole, use the correct sized bit, and use a fresh, sharp bit to do the job.


----------



## YesMaam27577 (Jan 16, 2010)

USing a drill bit that is slightly larger than the outside diameter of the screw head, drill into the screw head. This will demolish it completely.

Although this means that you will never get the screw out, it allows you to continue with the disassembly project that you started. And if you need to have a screw somewhere near there when you re-install, drill a new hole.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

The set of extractors i own are hardened steel, tapered and four sided. Depending on screw/bolt size i drill hole for appropriate wedge, drive the wedge in tight and remove with adjustable wrench


----------



## Pontiacgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I ended up buying both the screw style and the 4 sided style of extractor. I will return what I don't use. The crew head is about 1/2" in diameter so I don't think I will try drilling it out. I don't know how good a bit I have but I do have a dremel. I am sure something will work! Thansk for all the input. When I was at the store no one could tell me how to use the extractor so I was going to ask here. But between youall, I have the answer. Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the Craftsman screw extraction set. I have not found anything yet beyond it. Good luck. 

Never use the screws that come with appliances by the way. They are absolute crap.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Thurman/David, you hit the nail on the head, or in this case the screw, I've seen my boss do same as you said, works great. Also before starting, rap on the head a few times, vibrations work wonders. And, personally, most times I used the extractor, it wasn't pretty. In this case you are going to need to get the screw out if you are planning on keeping that appliance there.


----------



## Pontiacgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Wall oven is out and strangely enough the stripped screw was not a problem. It was just holding sheet metal to sheet metal- boy how dumb am I! Thank god I found out before I tried using extractor etc


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Pontiacgirl"--glad you "got er done", and at least you got to talk to us about it.
"Dude"--your boss must be as old as I am :whistling2:
Thanks, David


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I know the job is already done, but thought I would post a picture of the screw extractors for those that are not sure what they look like.


----------

